# Wilderness Radar w/ Helix drive



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Has anyone on the forum bought the wilderness Radar w/helix system?

Did you get just the radar?
Helix peddle drive?
OR...Helix motor drive?

Anyone got one of these yet?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

NO one has bought this yak around here?

That's crazy, wilderness makes great yaks.
Very surprising no one chimed in.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Are they even sold locally???

Honestly the kayak market is getting flooded with kayaks they’re all pretty good nowa days


----------

